# Anyone else never run a fever?



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I keep reading about people getting sick and the first indication is not feeling quite right and a fever. I very rarely if ever run a fever no matter how sick I am. I've had Scarlet Fever, but no fever, as a child. My youngest son seems to be taking after me in this. I've always felt that I would heal faster if I DID run a fever. 

I'm currently battling bronchitis that I've had for about 3 months. Nothing's touching it. Now my little one has it. Here's hoping he does better than I have. The only time he's ever run a fever he was about 104 and in the ER with Fifths Disease.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I rarely have a fever, either. My normal is pretty low. So, maybe when I show up as normal, that is a fever. I don't know.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

My temp usually goes the other direction toward low when I'm first getting sick, but then it will self correct and hold tough until the infection is under control. 

Hope you and your little ones get well soon. Certainly no fun being ill and stressed with the worry of ongoing sickness.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I tend to have fevers every so often, just out of the blue. No other symptoms at all, they'll last a day or two and disappear. And they're always high, I don't think anything of a 104 degree fever. Always been like that. Actually, I rarely get a fever with an illness. Kinda weird, I suppose.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

Humburger said:


> I rarely have a fever, either. My normal is pretty low. So, maybe when I show up as normal, that is a fever. I don't know.


That's how I am too. My normal is usually between 95 and 96 degrees. If the thermometer reads 98 or above I am usually feeling horrible by then and if I have what everyone else considers a fever then I am VERY ill.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Rarely ever have a fever. Over 10 years ago i got really sick and had a fever of 102. Normally if I do have a fever it is only about 99.4 or 99.6. I am battling a sinus infection right now


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

I had a very high fever when I was 16, but haven't had one since (I'm 54 now). I always say I must have burned out my thermostat.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

My normal is 97.5

I rarely get sick (as in 'go to bed sick'), but when I do it's usually accompanied by a fever of about 101-102. I've only been that sick about 3 times (one day each) in the last 19 years.

There's lots of times when I'm feeling punky and take my temp, expecting to find it high, but it's always normal.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I had a high temp once (102-3) with pneumonia but can't really remember having a temperature. Sometimes Bronchitis can be chronic, try to get better as these illnesses will run you down - that sounds easy right.. lol. Feel better.

Fevers aren't always a reliable indicator of illness, you can be very ill and not have a fever. Infants and older folks, esp the over 85 catagory don't always have great temperature regulators.


----------



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

I too have a low normal temp- two yrs ago I felt like garbage (never really get sick), I couldn't even walk to feed my goats (maybe 40ft from my house, so my husband took me in very concerned-- my temp was barely 99-- they took it three times very confused as it was obvious I was sick, found out I had pneumonia and a double ear infection in both ears-- first time I had ever had either one. 

They told me to chart my temp to find my normal because some drs won't give you meds unless there is a high fever since getting a fever helps fight whatever it is. Found out my normal is about 95-96. My doc even put it in my records just in case.


Hope you and your little one get better soon!!


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I am also one that hardly ever runs a temp. The only way i can tell my illness is really bad is i get a hot feeling running up my back, that means i am really sick. Only happened twice, both times after surgery. Temp was going between 101 and 102 for hours.Had a massive infection both times.

Rainy


----------



## countrymouse2b (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm 43 and I can count on one hand how many times I remember having a fever in my lifetime, and still have fingers left over lol

My normal temp is usually about about a degree below normal. 

So how many of us have hypothyroidism??? I do!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Have a friend for 30 yrs. In all that time, she has never been sick. I'm sick w/sinus, bronchitis or something a lot. She says her Dad was like that. However when in his late 70;s he got Diabetes, kidney disease,, etc. I think he passed at 77. Friend says she thinks she has his genes.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I rarely, rarely run a fever. I can remember one time as a child - feeling "hot", and then last March I got extremely sick. The kids had all been sick with the flu and were recovering when I started to get sick. It was scary. I don't really know how high it was - but I know I had a fever. I was actually holucenanting (sp?) My little girl who was 7 at the time, stayed with me and played nurse-maid. I have never felt so awful in all my life! I think it is easier on a person if they can run a ittle fever when they are sick.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I get sinus infections and pneumonia almost every time I get a cold (about once a yr). When my temp hits 99, I know it has turned to infection. That's about as high as it ever gets except for this past year the swine flu. I hit 101 and I was BURNING up! Can't remember any other high temp before that.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

My kids and I all tend to have lower body temps. I have had issues with Drs when my kids have been il but showing only a minor rise of 99 but in theirlife its a rise of 4-5 degrees so they really have a temp. I also have issues with temp going up when I am stressed this has only happened after a MVA where I suffered a TBI , gioes to show it can all be in your head.

A few years back I wa son a Scots discussion board and we all were doing some comparisons. We found that most of us were O+ bllod, tended to grey early, had lower body temps than normal and had low Iron. I think al in all over 1,200 posters posted their info and maybe 12 had a different blood type.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only "oddball" out there!! Our normals run about 96.8.


----------



## Cocinera (May 20, 2008)

My normal is about 96.8, also. I went to the doctor Friday and was running a fever of 99.4. She wasn't happy and made sure I had lots of 'scripts and shots - ouch.

Cocinera


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I rarely have a fever; when I do, it's usually been with the seasonal flu. I think I'm like many of you, that my normal temp is low. 

I once went 3 months with bronchitis and doc wouldn't give me antibiotics because I didn't have a fever. Finally went to a different doc, he put me on antibiotics and I was better in a matter of days.:grumble: I've had strep several times and no fever; same with my daughter.


----------



## Jonathan1963 (Nov 26, 2020)

farmmom said:


> I keep reading about people getting sick and the first indication is not feeling quite right and a fever. I very rarely if ever run a fever no matter how sick I am. I've had Scarlet Fever, but no fever, as a child. My youngest son seems to be taking after me in this. I've always felt that I would heal faster if I DID run a fever.
> 
> I'm currently battling bronchitis that I've had for about 3 months. Nothing's touching it. Now my little one has it. Here's hoping he does better than I have. The only time he's ever run a fever he was about 104 and in the ER with Fifths Disease.


i have not had a fever for the last seventeen year. Even know i have covid and no fever but am very sick. it effected my fibromyalgia and had me in extreme pain.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Forget 98.6°F. Humans Are Cooling Off — Here's Why


The “normal” body temperature of 98.6°F is actually not so normal. New research finds that the average human body temperature of Americans has dropped.




www.healthline.com





It was decided in the 1800's that the average human temperature was 98.6. Today, not so much....which means that every place you go that takes your temperature before you can enter (ie: Dr's) office is gaming you.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Each illness can be very, very different for you and your reaction as compared to other people. Unless you have had every childhood and adult disease with fever as a symptom and you have never had a fever then there is always a first time to run a fever. One of the most constant symptoms of Covid-19 is a fever so it is just practical to take your temperature if you are feeling unwell. Take it when you are feeling well to get your baseline temperature.


----------



## SaraB (Dec 14, 2020)

I have had step and mono and not ran a temp, kidney infections, sinus infections, on and on... My entire family is that way, kids to. It is rare anyone pops a fever. We have a lot of fibromyalgia and lupus in my family, I'm curious as to how many on here suffer from autoimmune issues.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

The old standard of a temperature of 98.6 being average, is no longer true. Mine is also lower & I am sick if it is 99.









What Is a Fever?


The reality is that "normal" body temperature can fall within a wide range, from 97 F to 99 F. See how to take your temperature the right way today.




www.webmd.com


----------

